# Premixed VG\PG 30\70 with 3.5 Nicotine



## Mike-r (12/8/16)

Gents,

Howsit, I was looking forward to going all DIY with mixing my own Nicotine and VG and PG and blah blah but I just found this, which works out to be a lot cheaper.

http://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/nicotine/

Whats your thoughts on this?

Is this easier or more difficult to get your flavor spot on.


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Looks like a great option and convenient if that is what you are looking for. 
I mix 6mg for myself, 0mg for my wife and sometimes 3mg for others.
I prefer buying mine 36mg in PG just to have options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (12/8/16)

Mike-r said:


> Gents,
> 
> Howsit, I was looking forward to going all DIY with mixing my own Nicotine and VG and PG and blah blah but I just found this, which works out to be a lot cheaper.
> 
> ...


I am not so sure it is cheaper than buying your own 36mg nic, pg and vg???


----------



## Mike-r (12/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Looks like a great option and convenient if that is what you are looking for.
> I mix 6mg for myself, 0mg for my wife and sometimes 3mg for others.
> I prefer buying mine 36mg in PG just to have options.



I'm sure you can add a few more drops of Nicotine to the mix should you wish to have it stronger. Say 1 to 2 drops per 10ml. Not saying this is correct, but I think the conveniance is a bonus here.

Also, with a mix like this you will probably half you steeping time as the VG/PG and Nicotine is already mixed.


----------



## Mike-r (12/8/16)

Are there any services like this in the Westrand JHB area.

I have ordered from Geoff in Kensington, but its a little far to collect.


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

Mike-r said:


> I'm sure you can add a few more drops of Nicotine to the mix should you wish to have it stronger. Say 1 to 2 drops per 10ml. Not saying this is correct, but I think the conveniance is a bonus here.
> 
> Also, with a mix like this you will probably half you steeping time as the VG/PG and Nicotine is already mixed.



Hi it may not be cheaper but I would expect to pay for the convenience. The problem is that I mix a number of different juices and some are 30/70 and some 40/60 etc.
As for steeping, I would be very surprised if this has any significant influence. The PG flavours still need time to mix with the rest.
I like to have the option of changing my PG/VG etc when I want to test different recipes etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bearshare (12/8/16)

have a look here as well

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-local-lekker.t26577/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/8/16)

It's a bit more expensive than buying the nic, VG and PG separately. 

Pre-mixed: R400 for 2L
DIY: R260 for 2 x 100ml 36mg nic
R80 for 1L PG
R75 for 2L VG
So R415 will make you 2.4L of 70:30 3mg nic and you will still have 480ml PG and 320ml VG left over.

The upside of pre-mixed is that you don't have full-strength nic lying around so it's somewhat less hazardous. The downside, as @SAVaper says, is that it becomes a lot harder to tweak your mix. Working out how to change a 70:30 mix to 60:40, or a 3mg mix to 6mg, is a lot harder than just working out the whole batch from scratch. Also, if you're buying nic, VG and PG separately to tweak the batch anyway, you might as well mix from scratch.

@Mike-r, I don't know of any similar services on the West Rand but I can highly recommend Clyrolinx's delivery service. I ordered from them just after 08h00 and got my package at 14h45. I'm not saying they'll do it every time but it's the fastest delivery I've ever received on vape mail. Everything was very efficiently wrapped and sealed in its own plastic cover and there was not even a hint of flavour odour in the package. I will happily use them again and again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (12/8/16)

From experience having bought and used up 2L of premixed 80/20 VG/PG @3.33mg, at 10% concentrate your at 3mg final nic. I found no difference in taste or steeping time when compared to liquids I mixed adding VG/PG/Nic manually.

I cant tell you what Clyro uses for their Nic but I had zero issues. I would hesitate to buy from them again. This time separately as I now mix my nic in at anywhere between 3mg and 6mg, depending which atty I intend the juice to be vaped in.


----------



## Mike-r (15/8/16)

Hi Greyz

I bought the 60/40 vgpg with 3.33 Nic from Clyro. 

Also got a few concentrate flavors. Here's my issue. 

Saturday I mixed a 4% Red Energy 20ml tester. Tried it today and it's hectic. I taste the red bull but there's this taste. Almost like it's burning my mouth. I think some describe it as peppery but I'm not sure. Also did a 0,5 % banana 20ml tester and same thing. It's just not vapable. Almost like I have to cough after every hit. It's also not that light and puffy feeling/taste that you get from like a Vape King for example. 

Am I doing something wrong ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-r (15/8/16)

Correction 70/30 vgpg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (15/8/16)

Mike-r said:


> Hi Greyz
> 
> I bought the 60/40 vgpg with 3.33 Nic from Clyro.
> 
> ...



The only thing I can think of is that your Nic is above 3mg as you only used 4% concentrate. Using 3.33mg premixed with 10% concentrate should settle your final nic at 3mg.
You may also need to consider that some flavours need time to mellow out, I haven't used Red Energy before but have had similar throat hit from many other concnetrates namely TFA Gummi Candy. A week or so in the cupboard seems to get rid of the throat hit.

Personally I mix at 2-2.5mg and sometime 3mg juices seem to give me a harsh throat hit that others don't get.


----------



## therazia (16/8/16)

@Greyz I have to agree with you. I can't vape 3mg DIY but dropping it to 2-2.5mg helps a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike-r (16/8/16)

Thanks for the input guys. 

So how much VG PG Should I add to this mix to half the NIC content you reckon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-r (16/8/16)

I will work with 100 ml batches. As I don't want to waste this premix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-r (17/8/16)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (17/8/16)

If you want to halve the nic, you will need to double the amount. So if you had 20ml premix, adding 14ml VG and 6ml PG would halve your nic content while retaining the 70/30 VG ratio.

However, halving the nic is quite a drastic step. I would do it incrementally. Take 20ml premix and add 3.5ml VG and 1.5ml PG to just lower the nic content slightly to 2.4mg. Then take 20ml premix and add 7ml VG and 3ml PG to lower it a bit more to 2mg. Then 10.5ml VG and 4.5ml PG to lower it again to around 1.7mg. Once you've found a sweet spot where the bad taste disappears, you can dilute larger batches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike-r (18/8/16)

@RichJB

Thank you for the info bud. Pretty new at his but will give it a go. 

Regards
Mike




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pope (30/8/16)

Hi Guys.

Ive also just bought some of this in a 500ml to run some tests, and Ive also bought some concentrates from Black Vapour.

questions is though it says only to mix 10% concentrate.

So I imagine in a 100ml bottle, i use 90ml of the base and only 10ml of the mixed concentrates.
Now a number of the receipes I have found all give higher than 10% concentrate.

one fruit loops one I am looking at is 15.6%

Should i scale these numbers down to only make up 10% or just follow the receipe?

Am I right in saying that if I up the concetrate to 15.6% it will reduce the nicotine strength or what exactly.

Thanks


----------



## Soutie (30/8/16)

yup that's exactly what it means, the premix is 3.3mg which will be 3mg after mixing the flavors in. if you mix say 15% flavors then your final product will be 105.6ml in the range of 2.85mg

Its really up to you to decide if you want more flavor or 3mg nicotine spot on. personally I would be happy with 2.85mg


----------



## Pope (30/8/16)

So if im mixing for a 100ml bottle.

My receipe says 15.4% concentrates, so wont i use 84.4% of the base (84.4ml) and then 15.6% (15.6ml) of the concentrates giving me 100ml of juice?


----------



## Soutie (30/8/16)

Pope said:


> So if im mixing for a 100ml bottle.
> 
> My receipe says 15.4% concentrates, so wont i use 84.4% of the base (84.4ml) and then 15.6% (15.6ml) of the concentrates giving me 100ml of juice?



Yeah you could do it that way, once again your nic strength will be slightly less and flavors a little more pronounced. I honestly don't think you would be able to tell the difference wither way (well my palette wouldn't anyway), we are talking a matter of drops of concentrate for the 5ml variation.

EDIT: now that i think about it, making up to 100ml is probably better. You might run into a situation where the bottle you are mixing into wont be able to handle 105ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike-r (5/9/16)

Question,

So ive made a few Clyrolinx single flavors.

Banana is great at 6% after steeping and breathing for an hour a day for 7 days. But not a very big WOW in terms of flavor.
Apple @ 4% is okay but tastes very per-fumy. Anyone ever get this from their flavors?
Red Energy - Red Bull is lekke but also getting that per-fumy taste. i have tried from 1% to 8%. Same thing, just the per-fumy taste that varies. Wonder if its not the Clyrolinx concentrate that is the issue.


----------



## Pope (6/9/16)

Does anyone know how long you can keep this stuff, as I was thinking about buying the 2L bottle, but only making from it as and when needed.

Would hopefully last me a couple of months,

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (6/9/16)

I bought this recently and literally just poured half my 500ml into a 250ml bottle and half the bottle of flavour into it over the kitchen sink. First time I DIY'd juice with less than 20 syringes and a covered and prepped workspace. Been vaping it for weeks.

Now that it's almost out, I decided to make 500ml from scratch. This gives the flexibility to change ratios as I prefer 50/50 PG/VG so that's an advantage. In went a full 250ml bottle PG, a full 20ml flavour, and whatever I could fit of a 250ml VG. Then I didn't have space for nicotine which I forgot and then had to get my phone to do the calculations and I need 42ml in there but no space so will have to decant into 250ml bottles and put in the nic first and top up so I'll be left with 42ml in a 3rd bottle that I'll have to calculate. That's still very basic since it's a 1 flavour at 4% mix. I normally DIY a few different juices and a few liters at a time because of the time and effort it takes with 7 to 13 flavours each. Might as well use the VG syringe for 5 juices instead of washing and drying it for one etc.

TLDR: If the PG/VG and nic ratio is right for you, it's a no brainer to do it. If you prefer different ratios and nic content, DIY from scratch but it's a lot more work.

Kudos to this guy for making juice so easy and cheap.


----------



## Mike-r (13/9/16)

Funny thing though of the Cly premixed VG/PG with 3ml Nic. So I mixed the Cly premixed mix with FA strawberry and cream and it's rather awesome. That peppery taste I used to get with the Cly concentrates is now actually quite okay with FA flavors. I think that the Cly concentrates was the culprit here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-r (18/9/16)

I have a 20 ml been steeping for 4 weeks now. The color hasn't changed at all despite the %ich of nicotine that's in there. Clyrolinx premixed VG/PG and 3% nic. Any idea why this is happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (18/9/16)

Juices don't necessarily change colour. Some come out clear.


----------



## Ryan69 (19/9/16)

Hi thanks i also got that peppery taste from cly concentrats bought some FA and vapeowave flavours now its all great


----------



## Ashley A (19/9/16)

Hi guys. Just a note on the peppery taste thing. I made my first 250ml batch with the premix 70/30 VG/PG 3mg. Then made a 500ml batch from scratch with exactly the same flavour but 50/50 VG/PG from Skyblue also at 3mg. I still have some from the 250ml batch and been swapping between them and can't really notice the difference except that the 500ml batch is a lot easier to squonk. I used the cly Naartjie flavour the guys were raving about here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (25/9/16)

Ashley A said:


> Hi guys. Just a note on the peppery taste thing. I made my first 250ml batch with the premix 70/30 VG/PG 3mg. Then made a 500ml batch from scratch with exactly the same flavour but 50/50 VG/PG from Skyblue also at 3mg. I still have some from the 250ml batch and been swapping between them and can't really notice the difference except that the 500ml batch is a lot easier to squonk. I used the cly Naartjie flavour the guys were raving about here.


@Ashley A howis the naartjie? Thinking about getting some tomorrow.


----------



## Ashley A (26/9/16)

Strontium said:


> @Ashley A howis the naartjie? Thinking about getting some tomorrow.


I have to say it not super amazing like what the rave was on the other threads. However it is pretty damn good. Good enough for me to use as my ADV in a few devices as a time, especially at the price. It's my go to juice now. I only ever vape something else once or twice a week when I think I need a change but it doesn't lose it's flavour and certainly tastes like naartjie.


----------

